# Loud noises



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

My future puppy and I (call him george for now) will probably be moving to an apartment (maybe not this July but for sure next July). THe park there is beautiful but its on the river and the week of July 4th every night is fireworks at 10 pm to 11pm. Do havanese generally have problems with loud noises? My prior dog did not have a problem but I see instances where many dogs do. I imagine I start by desensetizing him to household noises and move up from there. Also I assume I should not baby him when it happens and act happy. Sound good? Any suggestions cause I would like to watch them out my 6th floor window.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike,
I'm sure you'll get better advice than mine, but I'd say it would depend on the nature of the dog that you get, as to how much the fireworks noise will bother him. I have one dog it wouldn't bother and one that it probably would.

I think it is good that you are focusing a bit on getting the Hav, even though you are having problems in your family. The anticipation of the happiness George will bring, may help you get through the illnesses. 
You are looking forward and planning, and that is a good thing.
It's all happy stuff and will be distracting from the difficuties.

I'm glad you are back and participating.
And I like the name George!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Mike, I would say generally no, I do not think havs are more scared of loud noises than any other breed. Just depends on the dog I guess. Maybe the people that live in crazy busy cities like NY can chime in...

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike,
Havanese are typically well rounded little dogs. Depending on the one you get and how much socializing you do and exposure to loud noises and things, will determine how much your puppy can tolerate for the most part.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Posh actually likes noise, really.

She could care less about screaming kids, tap dancing, skate boarding, loud music, traffic sounds, timber wolves...seriously.

I don't know what I did to deserve her, but I'm thankful. And no, she doesn't have a hearing problem.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The other day we had a bad thunder storm with lightning and thunder. Dexter heard the thunder and started barking. I took him to the porch and we sat there for a few minutes together. When we came back inside, Dexter no longer barked at the thunder.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I think that if you expose them to unusual and louder sounds early without scaring them then he should be okay. Baloo was a bit timid of the vacuum when I first got him so we introduced it slowly, now he follows me around when I vacuum -- too cute.

Good luck with your pup when you get him, your off to a great start caring about the July 4th fireworks and if the loud sound will effect him.

Post pics as soon as you have some, would love to see your little guy


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm definately not an expert on anything dog (Pixie is our first dog ever), but when she was done with her puppy shots and free to go for walks, I would take her out everyday and expose her to noises - garbage trucks on garbage day, lawn mowers and blowers, kids playing - so that she would get used to noises. Now, if she hears a loud noise she isn't expecting, she flinch, but go right back to what she's doing.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

One caution is that on July 4th, if you are out and about with your dog, be sure the leash is right and tight, because the noise of firecrackers could spook the pup and send him or her running. Even if they don't normally mind loud noises, you can't ever be sure on July 4th that some bang isn't going to go off 10 feet away.


----------

